# Wie programmieren bei anderen Browsern?



## Wet-Blanket (12. Januar 2003)

Moin,
ich bin Webmaster der Flugzeug-Community auf http://www.aircraft-archiv.de und habe mir nach mehreren Problemen mit dem IE Mozilla gesaugt und surfe jetzt damit. Doch als ich auf unsere Seite gekommen bin, musste ich feststellen, dass es ein wenig  anders aussieht, als ich es gewohnt bin!
Nun meine Frage:
Was muss ich am Quelltext ändern, dass es auch für andere Browser funxt?
Einer meinte mal, es müssen alle Variablen mit "..." eingetragen sein, dies ist allerdings der Fall.
Also, wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

cu Wet-Blanket


----------



## sam (12. Januar 2003)

stichwort: standards

lass deine seite mal durch den validator 
von w3c.org laufen, dann siehst du was 
"falsch" ist.

hier entlang bitte...

übrigens: glückwunsch, du benutzt nun 
endlich einen richtigen browser


----------



## Wet-Blanket (12. Januar 2003)

Erstmal danke für das Kompliment  und die schnelle Hilfe!
Nur irgendwie geht das nicht so recht:

__________________________________
I was not able to extract a character encoding labeling from any of the valid sources for such information. Without encoding information it is impossible to validate the document. The sources I tried are: 

The HTTP Content-Type field. 
The XML Declaration. 
The HTML "META" element. 
__________________________________

Ich muss doch die Adresse eingeben oder? Und wenn ich die index.php angebe, sagt er auch Error:

__________________________________
Fatal Error: No DOCTYPE specified!
I could not parse this document, because it does not include a DOCTYPE Declaration. A DOCTYPE Declaration is mandatory for most current markup languages and without such a declaration it is impossible to validate this document. 
__________________________________

Hast du ne Ahnung warum? Ich nicht  

THX ahead

cu Wet-Blanket


----------



## wackelpudding (12. Januar 2003)

zum DocType und für den ganzen rest, der vermutlich falsch sein wird


----------



## Wet-Blanket (13. Januar 2003)

Nun, zum Doctype; da hab ich jetzt <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN"> eingefügt und er gibt jetzt zumindest schonmal einen Fehlerbericht aus.
Doch ich habe die Seite eigentlich schon mit Webmasterplan durchlaufen lassen und dort so viele Fehler etc. wie möglich rausgenommen. Wie bekomme ich nun aber raus, was ich für Mozilla und Konsorten anders programmieren muss?
Denn im Netscape zum Beispiel wird die Hauptseite gar nicht ausgegeben. Ich würde ja eh mehrere Versionen machen (für jeden Browertyp eine Eigene) aber dazu müsste ich halt erstmal wissen, was ich da anders machen muss.

cu Wet-Blanket


----------



## sam (13. Januar 2003)

alle fehler beheben, dann klappts auch 
mit einer seite für alle...
ich hatte auf meiner seite noch nie 
mehrere versionen für versch. browser. 
wenn du dich an die standards hältst, 
und ein paar kleine browserspezifische 
sachen noch reincodest, dann mögen alle 
browser deine seite...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

wenn du trotzdem mehrere Browserspezifische Seiten machen willst, brauchst du eine Browserweiche. Diese kannst du entweder mit SSI (falls dein Webspace das hergibt) realisieren (Beispiel) oder aber auf Clientseite mit JavaScript (Beispiel). 

Ciao Andreas


----------



## Wet-Blanket (13. Januar 2003)

Sehr gut,
werde ich mir genauer anschauen. Erstmal vielen Dank.
cu Wet-Blanket


----------

